
The Linux Information Project - jorgecastillo
http://www.linfo.org/
======
WestCoastJustin
Very, cool site. I have used it before, and it is nice to see someone posted
it! As a meta note, if you are into this type of thing, I have created a
couple screencasts along the same lines:

    
    
      Crash Course on the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard [1]
      Crash Course on Common Commands [2]
      Hard and Symbolic Links [3]
    

[1] [http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/12-crash-course-on-the-
fil...](http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/12-crash-course-on-the-filesystem-
hierarchy-standard)

[2] [http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/13-crash-course-on-
common-...](http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/13-crash-course-on-common-
commands)

[3] [http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/16-hard-and-symbolic-
links](http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/16-hard-and-symbolic-links)

There were also many great threads on HN about UNIX commands:

    
    
      Unix Commands I Wish I’d Discovered Years Earlier [4]
      Useful Unix commands for data science [5]
      Favorite Unix Commands [6]
      Top Unix Command Line Utilities [7]
    

[4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6360320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6360320)

[5]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6046682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6046682)

[6]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5022457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5022457)

[7]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4985393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4985393)

Cheers

------
kevinoid
Could anyone comment on how this compares to The Linux Documentation Project
<[http://tldp.org/>](http://tldp.org/>)? It seems like there's a lot of
overlap in objective. Why was it necessary to create a competing project (if
it is competing) rather than combine effort on expanding TLDP?

~~~
nitrogen
I had the same thought. TLDP is how I got PPP working on my 28.8k modem when I
first installed RedHat in 1999, so maybe the information on TLDP is out of
date?

~~~
krakensden
It'd be nice if someone gave a shot at patching rather than forking, for once.
It's not like the problem with finding documentation about Linux and its
ecosystem was the lack of options.

------
CraigJPerry
[http://www.linfo.org/uptime.html](http://www.linfo.org/uptime.html)

vs

[http://linux.die.net/man/1/uptime](http://linux.die.net/man/1/uptime)

I prefer the man page! This is just an example but i feel the same for all the
pages i browsed.

Maybe it's just familiarity on my part, i know man pages so i feel more
comfortable? Not sure, i just know my eyes were scanning for a synopsis
section!

~~~
npsimons
Different strokes for different folks; I too like man pages, but I feel that
sometimes the best way to learn something is to get at it from different
angles, different ways of thinking, etc, etc. As long as both (or more!)
documents are well written, why not read them both?

------
jetblackio
Absolutely love this site. It's incredibly well written, informative, and on
point.

------
hjek
"Linux is a high performance, yet completely free operating system"

Of course switching to Linux is fresh if you are running Xnu or Ntoskrnl.exe,
but you're gonna need an OS on top of that:)

Just to avoid confusion, e.g. about Android, which is using Linux, but is
obviously not free, it could be a good idea to start calling things their
proper names.

[https://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.html](https://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-
and-gnu.html)

~~~
jorgecastillo
A lot of individual projects make Linux and any other open source Unix-like
system possible, I don't see why GNU deserves more credit than those other
projects. I think I'll stick with Linux.

~~~
hjek
Well, yes, it's the same wonderful technology, no matter what you call it.

I was not thinking about whose credit it is, more about the logic of it.
Calling it Linux could lead to some paradoxes. How would you for instance
describe Debian GNU/kFreeBSD or Debian GNU/Hurd? "Linux without Linux"?

~~~
jorgecastillo
What logic? What paradoxes? Debian BSD and Debian GNU would be fine with me.
There is no such thing as Linux without Linux, even in android you can find
the Linux goodness if you want to.

------
Oculus
I'm sorry, but "easily accessible information" doesn't equal wall of text. If
we want Linux to become more popular with the general population we have to
make more user friendly sites. Walls of text just manage to scare non hackers
away.

~~~
gojomo
There are plenty of good readers who aren't hackers, who will appreciate well-
written, on-point "walls of text" – as long as such text is easy to find,
matched to the reader's sophistication, well-organized, quick-loading, and
readable on any screen.

That's "easily accessible" enough, especially as a start!

------
runn1ng
I thought this is a historical site posted for some nostalgia value.

Is this actually a website from 2013? Wow.

~~~
ekianjo
I was not sure if this was from 2013 either, since the date at the bottom of
the page shows 2007.

~~~
Amadou
I am pretty sure it is from 2007. Pages are dynamically generated so http last
modified date is not helpful.

But, the home page refers to the root definition as being the most recently
updated page and at the bottom of that, it says "Updated October 27, 2007."

[http://www.linfo.org/root.html](http://www.linfo.org/root.html)

